# [SYNTHESE VOCALE] Franfest ou festival en français

## Jimmy Jazz

Bonjour,

j'ai ouvert un bug pour permettre d'utiliser festival avec des voix françaises (Bug   :Arrow:  #152652)

Si vous êtes interessé et vous aimeriez entendre  votre machine parler le gentoo en français, je vous invite à essayer cette version de festival intégrant le module franfest (app-accessibility/festival-1.95_beta-r2) en attendant la version 1.96  :Smile: 

Ceci dit, certains petits inconvenients subsistent: les wrappers java et python

Si vous obtenez ce message d'erreur

$ echo Parlez-vous français  | festival --language french --tts

Phone "�" not member of PhoneSet "sampa_fr"

Phone � not in PhoneSet "sampa_fr"

c'est que vous êtes en unicode !

$ echo Parlez-vous français |iconv -f UTF-8 -t ISO_8859-1 | festival --language french --tts

(prenez une intonation féminine et dites "Parlez-vous français?" 

Ca marche n'est ce pas ?

Je compte sur votre aide.

Merci

Jj

----------

## Temet

Ah bah j'essayerai ptet ... mais ca compile GCC 4.1.1 maintenant ce truc?

Nan parce que la dernière fois que j'ai testé ... je me suis gentiment fait jeter à la compil'

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ah bah j'essayerai ptet ... mais ca compile GCC 4.1.1 maintenant ce truc?
> 
> Nan parce que la dernière fois que j'ai testé ... je me suis gentiment fait jeter à la compil'

 

Les patches gcc 4.1 sont présents  :Smile: 

----------

## ercete

Au passage ce serait cool de formater le titre comme expliqué dans ce topic

[IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !! (section 3/3).  :Wink: 

Merci.

----------

## ercete

Bonne idée, mais tu t'engages dans quelque chose qui est loin d'être facile.

Je sais de source sure que le TALN (Traitement Automatique du Language) fait partie des choses les plus dificilles dans l'informatique.

Mais sinon j'approuve l'idée.

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> Bonne idée, mais tu t'engages dans quelque chose qui est loin d'être facile.
> 
> Je sais de source sure que le TALN (Traitement Automatique du Language) fait partie des choses les plus dificilles dans l'informatique.
> 
> Mais sinon j'approuve l'idée.

 

raoulchatigre, 

je n'ai pas cette prétention, je ne fais qu'adapter franfest à gentoo en apportant de petites modifs pour faciliter son intégration à l'ebuild festival  :Smile: 

Les liens suivants te conduiront certainement aux auteurs sinon dans toutes les entêtes des fichiers franfest tu trouveras les auteurs respectifs:

http://www.pollock-nageoire.net/festival/franfest.html

https://gna.org/projects/lliaphon

Désolé pour le malentendu.

Jj

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

Si vous voulez écouter du Trenet sans installer festival pour vous faire une idée

emerge mbrola avec LINGUAS=fr

mbrola /opt/mbrola/fr1/fr1 /opt/mbrola/fr1/TEST/trenet.pho -.au | aplay

C'est plutôt impressionnant!

----------

## dapsaille

 *Jimmy Jazz wrote:*   

> Si vous voulez écouter du Trenet sans installer festival pour vous faire une idée
> 
> emerge mbrola avec LINGUAS=fr
> 
> mbrola /opt/mbrola/fr1/fr1 /opt/mbrola/fr1/TEST/trenet.pho -.au | aplay
> ...

 

 Dingue   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## CryoGen

rahh j'ai la flemme de prendre les ebuilds et les patch XD

Surtout que ca me tente bien ,j'ai deja essayé de mettre festival/mbrola plusieurs fois sans succès.   :Embarassed: 

Personne pour un overlay  :Question:  XD

----------

## dapsaille

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> rahh j'ai la flemme de prendre les ebuilds et les patch XD
> 
> Surtout que ca me tente bien ,j'ai deja essayé de mettre festival/mbrola plusieurs fois sans succès.  
> 
> Personne pour un overlay  XD

 

Overlay de quoi ?? j'ai tout émergé dans portage   :Laughing: 

EDIT= ok je suis un boulet .. pour sur je lui demandais des trucs en us   :Surprised: 

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

Ce sondage me fait penser à des élections françaises... un taux d'abstention record. Ca promet   :Rolling Eyes: 

336 lecteurs pour 18 sondés  à peu près 5%    :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ghoti

On s'élioigne plus que probablement du sujet (quoique je serais curieux d'avoir l'avis des pontes) mais comme j'ai entendu pas mal de choses aujourd'hui sur différentes chaînes TV, vous dites quoi vous :

MI5

M_îîî_cinq

M_ îîî_five

M_aïe_cinq

M_aïe_faïve ?

Le ridicule m'amuse ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

ghoti : M_aie_faïve en anglais, M ii cinq en français, et comme je parle mieux français... :p sinon ça me fait penser aux commentateurs du tour de France avec l'équipe "T-Mobaïle" (surtout que c'est une équipe allemande).

Je suis assez d'accord, ça m'intéresse pas trop pour moi, mais si ça peut aider pour l'accessibilité, c'est génial  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

@ghoti, MI5 c'est un sigle et il n'y a que trois lettres   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PabOu

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> @ghoti, MI5 c'est un sigle et il n'y a que trois lettres  :roll:

 

2 lettres et 1 chiffre !

Et ca représente quoi MI5 ? Mission Impossible 5 ? d'après Google, il s'agirait d'une émission télévisée... c'est bien de cela dont vous parlez ?

----------

## titoucha

Le MI5 ce sont les services secrets (intérieur) anglais.

http://www.mi5.gov.uk/

----------

## ghoti

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> @ghoti, MI5 c'est un sigle et il n'y a que trois lettres  

 

Ben oui, c'est un sigle mais il faut bien le prononcer, non ?

Si je pose la question c'est que j'ai récemment entendu un journaliste de RTL-TVI prononcer "M-îîî-five", ce qui est à mon sens tout-à-fait ridicule : ou bien on le prononce "à l'anglaise" ou bien "à la française" mais il est absurde de faire un panachage des deux !

----------

